# Are Jon boats stable like deep V aluminum boats?



## drider (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi all, I'm in the market for another aluminum boat to hit the lakes with! I had a 13' valco aluminum boat, it was a great boat I could stand up and fish, along with my fishing buddy also. It was stable as heck to my standards didn't feel like it would tip over or anything like that. My question is, I'm in the market for a used boat and I have to be open to many potential boats such as 12' aluminum boats and jon boats. So that is my main question I know jon boats have a flat hull, what is the characteristics of a flat hull jon type boat? Will I be able to stand up and fish from it? Will I be able to carry total of three anglers and a dog like I did on my 13" valco and enjoy the water/ fishing? Lastly, does anyone transport their boat whether it's a 12' aluminum boat or a jon boat behind their pick up trucks bed? So how are jon boats vs. a typical 12-14' Gregor, Valco, Klamath aluminum V hull boat?


----------



## JasonLester (Jan 24, 2012)

I think it all depends on the boat....typicaly wide and flat mean stable...

So if you find a john boat like that rould should be fine...Check out some of the builds on here...alot are Jon boats.


----------



## Ringo Steele (Jan 24, 2012)

Jon boats, assuming same width and length, are more stable than the Semi-vee or deep vee boats. THe modified vee jon is probably the best of both worlds as they have the stability of the flat bottom combined with the slightly veed bow to cut the water better. The semi-vee will shine when used with some chop on the water and provide a smoother ride. From a stability standpoint, wider is definitely better.


----------



## Jdholmes (Jan 24, 2012)

A lot of people on this forum use Jon boats. How much you can haul is going to be based on the size of the boat, there are different sizes the same as there are with any type of boat. I would imagine you will have a hard job finding a 12' that is comfortable for three men and a dog though. I would think you will need at least a 14 foot...that would probably be crammed too.

Are you sure you were using a deep V? I thought most valcos are semi v's? From what I have heard from folks on here the deep V boat actually gives less stability at stand still than the other styles.

In any case...look for as wide a boat as you can - that will give you more stability, and look for as long as you can for your space needs. If you can find a 16' it would likely be a wider hull and have more leg room for yas.

As far as hauling it, I am sure some people haul them on the bed of their truck, I have seen it before...mostly small Jon boats though - which would put you back to a 12 footer...and that won't work with 3 guys and a dog route.


----------



## drider (Jan 24, 2012)

Very true guys, great information. Well I'm on the market looking for anything that suits my needs, I think my valco was 65" at it's widest part so I'm sticking with that since it was stable as heck!


----------



## pussiwillow (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a 12 foot Jon with 32" beam which is the smallest common width ive seen, I put a heavy 2 x 2 framed deck 4 inches tall with 3/4 oak ply front to back, put alot of weight in it to set in the water a little deeper, more stable, me and another guy go with all gear and a 15 hp outboard and it's perfect can stand all day without feeling like your going over


----------



## LonLB (Jan 24, 2012)

ya no doubt about it, adding weight will make a boat more stable. All types of boats respond the same to this too.
So while I don't think adding a tall deck and being up higher will help stability, the weight you add, might help to offset the instability a little.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 24, 2012)

If you need to carry a long boat in a short truck bed....

https://www.harborfreight.com/truck-bed-extender-45830.html

regards, R


----------



## drider (Jan 25, 2012)

AS of right now I'm looking for a Valco, Gregor, etc in 12' to stick behind my pick up truck!


----------

